# What Fruit would you like to see in the next AC game?



## Misaki90xo (Sep 4, 2014)

I was thinking..  I would love to see a plum as a native fruit.  I think that would be cool.  TBH I would probably keep resetting my town until I got the plum.


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 4, 2014)

Strawberry bushes would be really cool. Idk how you'd pick them though, shaking bushes?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 4, 2014)

Apricots, Almonds, Avocado, Pomegranate, Starfruit

Bushes would be Raspberries, and Blueberries.

It would be awesome if there was a low cost PWP to build Grape Vine Trellises as well


----------



## azukitan (Sep 4, 2014)

Heck yes for plums <3 Watermelon would be neat, too :'D


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 5, 2014)

I think adding fruit bushes would be awesome. Also if we could get things like grapes, actually harvestable pumpkins, melons and watermelons.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree with a lot of these, but to be honest, I wish there were more vegetables...

Yay 1,000th post.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 5, 2014)

I really want them to add a "farm" and "cooking" aspect. If they do, we can cultivate grape vines and bushes and melons. c: 
That would be so fun.


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes to Plums <3
also if they ever were to add bushes Black berries would be cool


----------



## Beachland (Sep 5, 2014)

The bushes would be kind of cool, as well as the grape vines. I don't really see that being added as a feature, though :/


----------



## tobi! (Sep 5, 2014)

Guava. 
The most delicious thing in the world besides sushi.
(I'd love to be able to farm in the next game if there was space to allow for such a thing...)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Kiwi


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

Star fruit!


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

xxxmadison said:


> Strawberry bushes would be really cool. Idk how you'd pick them though, shaking bushes?



Yassss! I really want strawberries. They're my favorite IRL, so I'd be so happy if they existed in the game. I don't see why we couldn't shake bushes. Plus they'd be such cute bushes!


----------



## Frjck (Sep 6, 2014)

Avocado, plums, and watermelon! It would be interesting if they add a new plant type for things like pumpkins, watermelon, and squash  Fruit bushes would be great to have Strawberries, Raspberries and more!


----------



## RedBeanPorridge (Sep 6, 2014)

Less restricted town planning mechanics. C'mon do i really have to wait a whole day to build a new project if i just cancelled the one i was gonna build like one second a go?

EDIT: wow i did not read this post properly. Strawberries would be nice. Grape vines maybe. How about tomato plants too.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 6, 2014)

Farming and cooking would be so much fun!

Strawberries, blueberries, melons, and grapes all get my vote!


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 6, 2014)

I like how in Disney Magical World, you collect ingredients, then you get to make food with them. You also get seeds, and you have a garden where you can grow things, harvest it and then make things with it. It would be awesome if they incorporated that into Animal Crossing somehow.


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 8, 2014)

Bananas, Lemons, Coconuts, and Mangos not to be relegated to the island-only fruit. Maybe have different types of towns you can get and if you get a tropical style town you can have one of those.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 8, 2014)

No farming! I don't want Animal Moon. Also, not too may fruit. I don't want to have to have my town full of all the fruit because I want all pines.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> No farming! I don't want Animal Moon. Also, not too may fruit. I don't want to have to have my town full of all the fruit because I want all pines.



Well you could still only have pines. :/ I mean you don't have to plant all the fruit, and you could chop down all the fruit trees if you wanted and replace them with pines. 



evoxpisces said:


> Bananas, Lemons, Coconuts, and Mangos not to be relegated to the island-only fruit. Maybe have different types of towns you can get and if you get a tropical style town you can have one of those.



Bananas and coconuts only go on the beach, so if that's what you mean...but they wouldn't really make sense anywhere else. The other island fruit you can already grown anywhere, so you can have a tropical town right now if you'd like. Not sure if I understood what you said, but I like the idea of a tropical town---sounds cute.


----------



## Envelin (Sep 8, 2014)

Vegetables would be awesome to farm too! Imagine pulling carrots and potatoes out of the ground. 

Cucumbers, tomatoes, and lettuce galore!


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 8, 2014)

What would be great is to, as one progresses fairly far in his/her town, be able to unlock an island where the Mayor can move his/her house. That he/she can ask five [villagers] to join him/her. (I'm thinking, instead of 10, let's have 16 villagers in the next "Animal Crossing." A bridge would connect from main town to island. This island would be separate from Tortimer's.) So, this bonus island would be really good for fruit such as Passion Fruit, Pineapple, Papaya, Pomengranate, Kiwi, and Mango [Mangosteen] as well as more for Banana [Plantain] and Coconut. I would like some fruit plants and fruit bushes. I would welcome Strawberries, Blueberries, and Raspberries. And I have no problem with the likes of Cantaloupe, Melon, and Watermelon. I still like the concept of having a town with native fruit. (But I would like to the see that also get expanded.)


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 8, 2014)

I just mentioned this in a facebook group the other day. I'd like to see them make fruit bushes that you can harvest like trees. We could have things like blueberry bushes or strawberry bushes. (Yes I know strawberries dont grow on bushes.) Thats what I would like to see.


----------



## juicyness (Sep 9, 2014)

I was super happy with bananas.

Kiwis would be good! And omg whoever said grape vines is a genius.


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2014)

The fruit bush idea is fantastic also plums have been mentioned a lot which would also be really cool. However the farming idea I don't like.. makes it start to sound like farmville that awful facebook game that everyone used to play !!


----------



## Resi (Sep 9, 2014)

Ooo...While maybe not farming, per sey, but a way to make cash off of villagers? Such as having a job.
Meanwhile, I'd like to see dragonfruit happen.


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 9, 2014)

Pomegranate  And I also love the idea of fruit like blueberries on bushes! My grandpa has a blueberry farm. It would be pretty cool if I could recreate that in a videogame, lol.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 9, 2014)

If they do have bushes in upcoming versions, I'll be over the moon if they include strawberries. Delish!


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 9, 2014)

Apricot, Bell peppers,(technically fruit) Figs, Grapefruit, Lime, Nectarine and Pineapples! Idk if all of these grow on trees...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 11, 2014)

It would be cool if they added dragon fruit or star fruit


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2014)

I would like watermelons, grapes, and strawberries in the next game.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Strawberries, hands down.
It'd be nice if lemons could be native fruits, though. I know they're already in ACNL But I want them as native fruits orz


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 12, 2014)

I would love watermelon, blueberry or tomato XD


----------



## 1kiki09 (Sep 13, 2014)

Plums would be cool but other plants should be available like smash-able watermelons in the summer and carve-able pumpkins in the fall!


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd like to see kiwis or strawberries since I like them in real life as well!


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 14, 2014)

Grape vine would be super cool. Strawberry, Raspberry, Blueberry bushes... Pomegranate, Lime and Dragonfruit for the island?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 14, 2014)

I was going to say strawberries and watermelon.But, someone said plums.I think I would rather see those.Blueberries would be nice too.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

Basically all fruits that grow on bushes... Raspberry, blueberries, pineberries, etc.


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

Plums and Guavas!  Plum trees are beautiful and guavas are tasty! :3 It would be cool to have nut trees too like almonds, walnuts, and hazelnuts.


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 24, 2014)

I agree with plums. I would also like to see kiwi


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 26, 2014)

I know there's already apples, but I wish there were green apples. It would be cool if there were green perfect apples (doubt this would happen anyway)


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 26, 2014)

*I dunno. I'm really happy with the fruits we have now, I enjoy the new ones too. But bushes would be nice if they could grow fruit from them.*


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 26, 2014)

Pineapples as a tropical fruit. 

I also like the idea of adding berry bushes, with things like strawberries, raspberries, and blueberries. That would be cool. Adds a bit more variation to gardening as well.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 26, 2014)

Grapes.GRAPES.*GRAPES!!!!*

(I actually really like grapes irl,BTW,if you couldn't guess)


----------



## oranje (Sep 26, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Grapes.GRAPES.*GRAPES!!!!*
> 
> (I actually really like grapes irl,BTW,if you couldn't guess)



Man, that would be cool to have a vineyard.  I also vote for olive trees. I wish different fruit trees could look different too (like the trucks, leaves, ect).


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

Strawberries or Kiwi would be cool ^_^


----------



## Amneal (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd just like to see the red turnip seeds to come back and maybe a cooking aspect.


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 27, 2014)

Grapes and pumpkins!


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

Watermelons and Strawberries. 

That is all.


----------



## RickyKitty (Sep 30, 2014)

Starfruit and berries!! Also growing more veggies would be cool. Whether you sell them or maybe you can use them in the harvest festival. Get prizes if you have a certain amount for the festival? or something like that.


----------



## crimsonghost99 (Sep 30, 2014)

PINEAPPLZZZ


----------



## McMuffinburger (Oct 1, 2014)

Im hoping that vegetables would be introduced or actually the food that the animals talk about all the time, like goldie how are you making spaghetti there are only pears and fish in this town lol, or that you could actually eat the food from thanksgiving or maybe even a cafe or bakery type thing


----------



## Crucifigo (Oct 1, 2014)

Wood apples. Berries would be nice, along with more normal fruits, pineapples, pumpkins, watermelon, butternut squashes for autumn, and maybe some seasonal fruits. Also vegetable box furniture. That'd go great with a greenhouse theme. Can we just have greenhouses in the next game?


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 2, 2014)

Pomegranates and berries would be cool!


----------



## Delphine (Oct 2, 2014)

Strawberries and pineapples


----------



## evoxpisces (Oct 2, 2014)

? Pineapples for tropical palm trees.
? Strawberry, Blueberry, Raspberry, and Blackberry bushes.
? Make Mangos, Durians, Lychees, and Lemon trees able to be a local fruit.
? Add Plums, Pomegranates, and Grapefruit.
? Seasonal ground vegetables would be cool as well as someone else suggested - pumpkins, watermelons, carrots, etc.


----------



## Retard Jamie (Oct 2, 2014)

Starfruit and Dragonfruit


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

Definitely berries. Since we now have bushes anyways, why not just pop some fruit on those suckers? Then we could have blueberries, raspberries/blackberries, strawberries, etc.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Oct 3, 2014)

I would love to see strawberries because those are my absolute favorites...

And also mangosteens I guess and some shrub fruits.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 3, 2014)

Grapes, Watermelon, Melon ala Yoshi's Story.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 3, 2014)

Star fruit <3


----------



## StaleCupcake (Oct 5, 2014)

Definatly strawberries. They're my favorite fruit. 
Didn't they have pink ones in Wild World? I swear I remember Mom would post you one.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 5, 2014)

rockmelon


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 5, 2014)

strawberries!
also watermelons, i love watermelons


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd love to see berry bushes, and maybe even vegetables you can plant. I'd love it if AC implemented more of a farming aspect to the game. Also starfruit trees would be awesome ^.^


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 7, 2014)

I would love to see something like strawberry bushes! They would be so, so pretty!


----------



## Beauchamp (Oct 7, 2014)

Plums and Strawberries! I want a plum treeee


----------



## Noctis (Oct 7, 2014)

strawberries. they're my favorite c:


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

Fruit bushes would be nice


----------



## windrising (Oct 8, 2014)

They already have so many fruit.. hm, maybe Dragon fruit? or Pomegranate


----------



## Eline (Oct 17, 2014)

Just like a looooot of you, strawberries! or other berries on bushes. 
A while ago I read something about how cool it would be if you could make like pies and stuff with your fruits. I love the idea of that! :3 
Also melons would be pretty great or maybe grapes???


----------



## Julia232 (Oct 19, 2014)

Berries bushes like strawberries would very cool in the Game


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 19, 2014)

berry bushes and harvestable vegetables would be awesome. I would also like to see grape vines.


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 19, 2014)

Watermelon!  Just because is my fave. Umm, but maybe too big, can't grow in branches... then strawberries? Kiwi? Bring us the blackberries too!


----------



## Swablu (Oct 19, 2014)

*Pomegranates
Dragon fruit
Grape fruits
Grapes (hanging from Grape vines)
Pineapples
Plums *


----------



## Earl Grey (Oct 22, 2014)

Definitely grapes, watermelons, and plums


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2014)

Like most people, I'd prefer they expand it to fruit bushes instead of giving us a new tree fruit.

Not sure what tree fruits they should add, I kinda feel like Durian and Persimmon were weird choices.... Maybe something like kiwifruit or pineapple?? But all in all, I'd still prefer a bush fruit.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I kinda feel like Durian and Persimmon were weird choices...



No comment on durians, but persimmons are common where I live so persimmons didn't seem all that weird.

I'd love to see blackberries, strawberries, raspberries and blueberries in the next game. I'd also like to see grapes.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 23, 2014)

Like others said berry bushes would be interesting to see!


----------



## Toot (Oct 23, 2014)

Hanaberas said:


> *Pomegranates
> Dragon fruit
> Grape fruits
> Grapes (hanging from Grape vines)
> ...



Oh god. Dragon Fruit would be so awesome in this game. I second Dragon Fruit.


----------



## MayorGong (Oct 23, 2014)

Strawberry would be lovely to see in the next AC game


----------



## Rarr01 (Oct 23, 2014)

Limes would look kinda neat :3 maybe different colors of apples too, like green apples and light/dark red.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 24, 2014)

Rarr01 said:


> Limes would look kinda neat :3



I second limes! I mean, we already have lemons!


----------



## requiem (Oct 24, 2014)

i agree, i would love a farming option, that wouls be so great. ;w;  i would love to be able to harvest pumpkins...;w;


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Oct 24, 2014)

Grapes.GRAPES.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2014)

MayorGong said:


> Strawberry would be lovely to see in the next AC game



I reeeeally want this, too. Though they don't grow on trees, so they're probably unlikely to show up.

It would be cool if they added bushes, though. Strawberry patch, a raspberry patch, a blueberry one, etc... 

Man, I really want those now. : (


----------



## Spontida (Oct 25, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> Apricots, Almonds, Avocado, Pomegranate, Starfruit
> 
> Bushes would be Raspberries, and Blueberries.
> 
> It would be awesome if there was a low cost PWP to build Grape Vine Trellises as well



Old post but, avocados!!! Yes please! I will just grab them from the trees and eat them in my character. However, avocados are never ripe unless pulled so how would that work in-game?


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 25, 2014)

Pizza.


----------



## Nashiro (Oct 25, 2014)

^ Seconded.

Actually, I'd love to find strawberries on bushes, they'd be cute :>


----------



## Kiikay (Oct 26, 2014)

I like the berries bushes idea. We could dig them up and 1 bush would be an equivalent of a basket full. Re-plant and do the same.


----------



## Spiffee (Oct 26, 2014)

Pineapples!! Dang I love me some pineapples.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 27, 2014)

pumpkin seeds in October would be nice


----------

